# 135 Fowlr (upgrade)



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

So after much shigrin and blood sweat and pvc headaches, The 135 with 3200GPH turnover is finally up and running... Currently its just some dead rock that a friend gave me, as I will be taking the 95 wave and upgrading them to this in a week or less. So the 5-6 year old Live rock will join the dead rock and spread.. Here is some pics to wet your whistle, mind you the skimmer is not shown since its being used on the 95 currently. I must say this was my first real pvc showdown, and I learned a lot of its glueing wooes... proper primer and cement usage is required for perfection first time. I lost 50$ in pvc to rushing it... I learned though...

Let me know what you think


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

fish in


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good man! Hows it running so far? any problems?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

The transfer took 2 hours I drained the 135 completely and took about 90 gallons from the old system with live rock and added the rest from mixed salted ro water from basement. Then acclimated the fish that were in a bin to the tank, since I wanted to be doubly sure. Fish were faded colors in the acclimation tub, but within a few minutes of being put in tank, all the color was back in them and most were out and about while I brought over one of the mangrove bins to my center stand mangrove fuge. I have an extra penguin 350 hanging on the back and 2 filter bags with carbon inside the main 2 filter socks and I am replacing the socks every 12 hours to attempt to help curve new tank syndrome, I have the RO running non stop and planning to do a huge 45 gallon water change tomorrow or friday pending on water parems.. BUT DUDE all that aside, my fish ate this AM I threw 2 pellets in to see and wallah all the fishies came out so I feed a cpl more pellets to keep them happy. I love watching fish swim in nice environment.

I am excited so only problems I have had were spills that I did in the chaos of swapping.. but otherwise none so far fingers crossed


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lookin good


----------



## pennywise (Jan 15, 2011)

only 3200gph a little low isn't it







jk looks great


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome man, good to hear!

I would just use your test kit and keep an eye on params, you might not even need that water change. Unless you stirred up a bunch of old sand or something, sounds like you are on the right track.

Any chance of more pictures or a video?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am definitely not going to do 40 plus gallon water changes without testing, but still looking good specifications. and I was totally going to go higher than 32000 but damn apartment sounded like a waterfall!~


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Just an update, all parems are looking good, will do a 10-20 gallon water change on Saturday/Sunday as it looks ok for now, only chemical that was high was P04 and even that was just .5. So I have some phosphate media in there as well for now... Anyway I am very happy with setup. I just swapped socks that were brown and black after 12 hours, and I cleaned the skimmer cup and HOLY HELL I have never seen jet black organics before... it smelled like raw sewage as opposed to sulfur and rotten eggs. Anyway all fish are eating, eel ate I am very impressed with setups ability to be moved and return to solid tank. I mean the 110lbs of LR is about 5-6 + years old but man o man(p.s. I added another 75lbs of dead rock that an idiot I knew dried, I have had it sitting in a bin in garage with water and a healthy live rock piece for a couple months.... better than nothing!) I think with this rate I can add some fish in about 2-3 weeks... MUCH faster than predicted... I probably could get away with sooner, but I have a pretty good check on my FOWLR impulse... I havent quite figured a way to curb my reefs impulse buy... but I am paying my bills and working and even having a wee bit social life so f it right?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

update, still havent done major water change. I am looking to utilize a durso pipe or herbie method to quite the HOB overflows so that less air gets taken down system and less splashing but I will work it out eventually. 
Happy to report everyone is eating, and measurements are
salinity 1.020
Ph 8.1 
PO4 .5 adding media for phosphates tomorrow
NH3 0.0
N02 maybe .01 hard to tell when that low
NO3 back to my usual 5


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> update, still havent done major water change. I am looking to utilize a durso pipe or herbie method to quite the HOB overflows so that less air gets taken down system and less splashing but I will work it out eventually.
> Happy to report everyone is eating, and measurements are
> salinity 1.020
> Ph 8.1
> ...


I have a video showing how to make a compact durso for HOB overflows... PM me as a reminder to dig it out!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok so I made mufflers for the overflows and still holding quiet while doing the job! Pictures posted should help give you idea, but it raises water level im drain section and allows the water to flow with no air interuption which causes noise.. so pure water flwoing and nothing else!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

UPDATES!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really nice man. What kind of lighting are you using for your mangroves?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Really nice man. What kind of lighting are you using for your mangroves?


I am using a typical aquarium style light with a 34 ish watt t8 plant bulb rated at about 4700K I had prior 2 48" 6700K and they seem to like both. The light illuminates them at night, but they are open to sunlight as well during the day. Its odd how the sunlight hits them and not so much on my tank. I am going to be adding another 75 to this system and just use it as a fuge! that will be in direct sunlight and I am excited. My white mangroves are germinating, I have uddles of black mangroves and my original 40 some reds...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks man...really looks good. Oh...one last question...what kind of sand/mud do you have the mangroves in? Whats the difference between white, black and red?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. I like your stocking choice.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks man...really looks good. Oh...one last question...what kind of sand/mud do you have the mangroves in? Whats the difference between white, black and red?


3 most common mangroves are red white and black.
Rhizophora mangle or "red" are the most popular for salt setups. They can be acclimated to fresh or brackish but do better in higher salinity

Avicennia germinans "black" which are also great for salt, they grow a lot taller a lot quicker IME but have longer leafs. These guys do well in brackish.

Laguncularia racemosa "white" grow better in fresh/brackish setups and produce a flower.

All the mangroves are named after their roots. reds have red roots blacks have black roots and white well u catch my drift!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats a beautiful Fish Only tank


----------

